# Guard rail vs. Handrail - Life Safety 30" rise



## rbcameron1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Can someone point to where either IBC or NFPA Life Safety code says you don't need a guardrail or handrail when the total rise of the stair is less than 30"?  I know it's out there somewhere and I've googled and found a couple posts, but nothing that says in plain English, if its exactly 30" or less, you don't need a guardrail.

Anyone know?


----------



## ICE (Oct 26, 2015)

> Handrails per the CBC1009.15 Handrails. Stairways shall have handrails on each
> 
> side and shall comply with Section 1012.


 I hope this helps



> Guards per the CBC
> 
> 1013.2 Where required. Guards shall be located along opensided
> 
> ...





> Handrails per the CRCR311.7.8 Handrails. Handrails shall be provided on at
> 
> least one side of each continuous run of treads or flight
> 
> with four or more risers.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 26, 2015)

ICE is right, but please note the difference between "guardrail" and "handrail", as they are often two separate things with different functions:

- Guardrail (IBC 1013)  helps keep you from falling from the upper space, over the edge and into the space below.  No hands needed.

- Handrail (IBC 1012, and also the accessibility code for ramps and stairs) keeps you from stumbling and helps you use your hands to get up and down stairs and ramps as you transition between the two elevations.

The code requirements for handrails in section 1012.1 and 1009.15 have nothing directly to do with 30 inches height.

For example, in a public space, you could have a 14" elevation change between two levels, and have a stair with two 7" risers and one 11" tread: that stair would require handrails, but not a guardrail.

Or, you could have a 35" elevation change between two levels, and have a monumental walkway [like a long, low series of garden steps] with five 7" risers separated by four 44" "landings": that would require guardrail, but no handrails (1009.15 exc. #3).


----------



## steveray (Oct 27, 2015)

rbcameron1 said:
			
		

> Can someone point to where either IBC or NFPA Life Safety code says you don't need a guardrail or handrail when the total rise of the stair is less than 30"?  I know it's out there somewhere and I've googled and found a couple posts, but nothing that says in plain English, if its exactly 30" or less, you don't need a guardrail.Anyone know?


Commercial or residential?

R312.1 Where required. Guards shall be located along open-sided walking surfaces, including stairs, ramps and landings, that are located more than 30 inches (762 mm) measured vertically to the floor or grade below at any point within 36 inches (914 mm) horizontally to the edge of the open side. Insect screening shall not be considered as a guard.


----------



## cboboggs (Oct 27, 2015)

rbcameron1 said:
			
		

> Can someone point to where either IBC or NFPA Life Safety code says you don't need a guardrail or handrail when the total rise of the stair is less than 30"?  I know it's out there somewhere and I've googled and found a couple posts, but nothing that says in plain English, if its exactly 30" or less, you don't need a guardrail.Anyone know?


1015.2 Where required. Guards shall be located along

open-sided walking surfaces, including mezzanines, equipment

platforms, aisles, stairs, ramps and landings that are

located more than 30 inches (762 mm) measured vertically to

the floor or grade below at any point within 36 inches (914

mm) horizontally to the edge of the open side. Guards shall

be adequate in strength and attachment in accordance with

Section 1607.8.


----------



## cboboggs (Oct 27, 2015)

rbcameron1 said:
			
		

> Can someone point to where either IBC or NFPA Life Safety code says you don't need a guardrail or handrail when the total rise of the stair is less than 30"?  I know it's out there somewhere and I've googled and found a couple posts, but nothing that says in plain English, if its exactly 30" or less, you don't need a guardrail.Anyone know?


2015 IBC Section 1011.11 Handrails. Stairways shall have handrails on each

side and shall comply with Section 1014. Where glass is used

to provide the handrail, the handrail shall comply with Section

2407.

Exceptions:

1. Stairways within dwelling units and spiral stairways

are permitted to have a handrail on one side only.

2. Decks, patios and walkways that have a single

change in elevation where the landing depth on each

side of the change of elevation is greater than what

is required for a landing do not require handrails.

3. In Group R-3 occupancies, a change in elevation

consisting of a single riser at an entrance or egress

door does not require handrails.

4. Changes in room elevations of three or fewer risers

within dwelling units and sleeping units in Group R-

2 and R-3 do not require handrails.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## steveray (Oct 27, 2015)

Missed that IBC, didn't I?....oooops


----------

